# $9 Bass? No...$4.50 Bass? Definitely!



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

Well, I attempted a $9 Bass pattern and although it didn't quite turn out the way I envisioned beforehand, I think it turned out okay. I think whatever it is, (half pike, half bass) it will catch a pike or a musky and I can't wait to use it up at my Canada cabin this summer! It is 11" long, has 9 different colors and 4 scale patterns (one is so obscure it doesn't show on the photo), wire through construction and recessed eyes. It was a lot of fun trying several new techniques on one bait. The little dude is 6" long, same profile and wire through as well. I did this one between paint stages on the big one. I wanted to do a flo finish perch and this is what I come up with. It should do well on eye's or pike...and I think it will dive to 20+ feet. What do you guys think?


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

grat looking bait i am sure you will catch some nice fish on it . Do you make bass cranks ?


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Wow those look great!!!!!!! I love those style baits. Man am I getting excited about spring. Those will get teeth marks for sure!!!!!!!!


----------



## hazmail (Oct 26, 2007)

Every time you post a lure Fugi, it's different and better. Great work, and amazing depth in the copper one. pete


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

Great job. Love the different scale patterns.


----------



## Rowhunter (Jun 21, 2007)

For sure that is not a $9 bass pattern. You are so far off the mark it's not funny. That has to be at least a $27 if not $36 pattern! Absolutely the best I've seen!!! Wire through,very nice design, clean build ,,, A+

Douglas


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

Not having the time to work on my own, I sit back in awe everytime I check the forum out for new posts. I don't know anything about the $9 bass pattern, but that firetiger is sure to be an 'eye killer. Great looking baits as usual.


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

Fug,

That $9 bass is by far the best you have posted yet....nice paint, clean construction. Great job.

Rod


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

Both baits look great i wouldlove to troll that first one around Salt Fork I am green with envy of all you guys that make your own baits


----------



## Swede (Jan 17, 2008)

Both lures looks really great ! Our zanders here would try to chomp both if they had the chance to & dont mention the pikes 
I like them both so cant say which one i like the most 

Roger


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Those are both nice, Fugi, but the top one is a home run. I echo the idea that it is your best yet.

Vince


----------



## walleyevision (Aug 4, 2005)

Awesome work there fug. I agree with everyone, I think you nailed it! Although I have no idea what a 9 buck bass looks like, that is something I would feel very comfortable throwing at the toothy critters!


----------



## etch (Oct 13, 2007)

like the boys said fug, you nailed the $9 bass and then some, by far the best i have ever seen, that guy is going to get hurt bad!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Etch


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

You guys are way too kind, but it is nice to hear many positive responses from some of the best builders on here! Thank You! I too can not wait to toss the big one for a few toothy critters...C'mon spring!!! I think the little guy will get equal time on the line as well!


----------

